# Trout releases



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone know if Stonelick is getting a trout stocking this fall?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Spring Trout Releases Provide Fishing Opportunities Around the State
FEB
23
Written by: ODNR Division of Wildlife 
2/23/2012 
News Release
February 23, 2012

Spring Trout Releases Provide Fishing Opportunities Around the State
Releases start March 8 and continue through mid-May

COLUMBUS, OH - Public fishing opportunities will be enhanced this spring when more than 96,000 rainbow trout will be released into 61 Ohio lakes and ponds, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

The releasing of the rainbow trout, which are 10 to 13 inches long, will occur between March 8 and mid-May. Anglers are reminded the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout. Anglers should also know there will no longer be fall catchable trout releases.Beginning in 2012, all catchable trout releases have been shifted to the spring season.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That is a huge bummer, I was looking forward to going to Stonelick...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

At Lake Isabella, they are stocking 500 lbs. on 11/2 and 250 lbs. on 11/9 & 11/16... of course it is a paylake, but it might be one of the only options.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Spring Lakes in Bellbrook should stock trout in either October or November


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

It seems like you'd want to keep the fall stocking and nix the spring one, just because they die in summer, but could live through the winter. Anybody know the logic there?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

nitsud said:


> It seems like you'd want to keep the fall stocking and nix the spring one, just because they die in summer, but could live through the winter. Anybody know the logic there?


That is exactly what I thought.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

well this sucks


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

TPfisher said:


> Anyone know if Stonelick is getting a trout stocking this fall?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


don,t have much time on here, thahks for the info . tight lines to all:B


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nitsud said:


> It seems like you'd want to keep the fall stocking and nix the spring one, just because they die in summer, but could live through the winter. Anybody know the logic there?


how do they keep them alive through the summer in the hatchery ponds?? I know Antrim is spring fed and plenty deep enough....never seen a fish kill there....so really not sure if they die during the summer....they survive the mad river and the trout club ponds at the upper end of it 
I may go for the big breeder fish this fall.... they usually release


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I know Sycamore lakes up by Trotwood used to stock trout and I'm sure they still do. I used to do good up there but never catch any real big ones. Most around 10". Spring lakes used to be the place to go for the big ones. I seen people catching some trout 4lbs or bigger. I haven't fished these lakes in a few years cause I live too far away now so idk how much they have changed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Spring Lakes stocked trout the 2nd of November. The trout are 1lb or less, no biggins this time. Seem to be hitting minnows or wax worms the best.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

where spring lake from east fork regoin?


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

In bellbrook by centerville. Off of spring valley rd. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

